# working outside Germany



## dbandsg (Nov 15, 2009)

Can a German citizen lose German citizenship if he works outside Germany for more than five years while still maintaining a German place of residence?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

dbandsg said:


> Can a German citizen lose German citizenship if he works outside Germany for more than five years while still maintaining a German place of residence?


You can't even lose German citizenship if you don't maintain a residence in Germany.

The only way to automatically lose German citizenship is when applying to gain another non-EU nationality without notifying the German authorities beforehand and applying for retention of your German nationality while gaining the new one.


----------

